

Nissan to Offer Battery Upgrade Option for Leaf - codex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-20/nissan-to-offer-battery-upgrade-option-for-leaf.html

======
maxharris
Can anyone explain _why_ the Leaf looks the way it does? I really don't
understand why its designers made the styling choices they did.

